# No Knee Strikes Allowed In Fedor vs. Hong Man Choi



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.mmafighting.com/news/2007/no_knee_strikes_allowed_in_fedor_vs_choi.html

Im not sure if this means no knees allowed at all or no knees to a grounded opponent. I think its to a grounded opponent.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

No knee strikes on the ground, I remember they had that rule most of the time Hunt was fighting it seemed lol.
I don't think that will make much of a difference, i don't really see Choi getting into any dominant positions on the ground.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Nope, it's talking about *ANY* knee strikes. None will be allowed in this fight. 

Well now I know why Fedor didn't want to fight in the UFC, he gets to make up his own rules here. :thumbsup:

Man, I hope Choi pulls this off.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Nope, it's talking about *ANY* knee strikes. None will be allowed in this fight.
> 
> Well now I know why Fedor didn't want to fight in the UFC, he gets to make up his own rules here. :thumbsup:
> 
> Man, I hope Choi pulls this off.


What? Where the hell does that rule come from?

I remember Hunt against Fedor and Wand they talked about the no knee strikes to a grounded opponent rule, but what the hell is this?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> What? Where the hell does that rule come from?
> 
> I remember Hunt against Fedor and Wand they talked about the no knee strikes to a grounded opponent rule, but what the hell is this?


IDK, To be honest pretty much everyone has said that the only chance Choi has is with his knees and now those are taken away? 

I keep losing more and more faith in Fedor. It might not even be his fault that this is happening, but it's still "padding" his record. :thumbsdown:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

This pretty much takes away about 90% of Chois chance to win.

Unless Fedor fights Barnett and beatshim early next year, I will have to start doubting him.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

HOLY SH!T^^^

Even if Choi sucks ass, it ain't easy manhandling that kind of size. Looking forward to this fight. 

You think Choi will be ranked if he wins?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Come on guys. With that big of a size advantage knees have been banned all the time in Pride. It is just for safety.

And you guys need to stop buying into the ZUFFA crap about Fedor. The truth is out there, just look for it. I honestly don't really trust Dana, and if you logically look at things, half of the stuff he says is crap.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

If Choi won this, especially if it wasn't just a KO but if he somehow managed to manhandle Fedor and not get subbed to win a decision, I don't think I could everstop laughing.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Come on guys. With that big of a size advantage knees have been banned all the time in Pride. It is just for safety.
> 
> And you guys need to stop buying into the ZUFFA crap about Fedor. The truth is out there, just look for it. I honestly don't really trust Dana, and if you logically look at things, half of the stuff he says is crap.


Taken directly from the PRIDEFC website.



> If both fighters are in the heavyweight class: If there is a weight difference of 15 kg/33 lbs or more between the fighters, then the lighter fighter is given a choice on whether or not to permit knees or kicks to the face when the fighters are in the "*four points position*."


http://www.pridefc.com/pride2005/whats_rules.htm

This is not what is going on in this fight BP. They aren't allowing ANY knee strikes. That's what's making this so bad.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Come on guys. With that big of a size advantage knees have been banned all the time in Pride. It is just for safety.


No they haven't, only knees to a grounded opponent.


brownpimp88 said:


> And you guys need to stop buying into the ZUFFA crap about Fedor. The truth is out there, just look for it. I honestly don't really trust Dana, and if you logically look at things, half of the stuff he says is crap.


I am not buying into any Zuffa crap about Fedor. But Fedor hasn't done anything cool in quite a while, and you have to admit there is a lot of shady stuff going on. Why didn't he fight Barnett? Why did he fight a MW? An old washed up Coleman he beat before? Why isn't he fighting Barnett or Monson now, but a guy with a 1-0 record who can't even use his best weapon?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Taken directly from the PRIDEFC website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh crap, I didn't see that man. I didn't even look at the article, that is my fault. 

While this rule is a bit unfair to HMC, not many fighters that are widely considered the #1 P4P would take a fight against such a hit and miss opponent. I am sorry guys, it's just I've heard enough Fedor bashing recently, and it has been sad to see some of our members blatantly buy into whatever Dana has been telling them.



TheNegation said:


> No they haven't, only knees to a grounded opponent.
> 
> 
> I am not buying into any Zuffa crap about Fedor. But Fedor hasn't done anything cool in quite a while, and you have to admit there is a lot of shady stuff going on. Why didn't he fight Barnett? Why did he fight a MW? An old washed up Coleman he beat before? Why isn't he fighting Barnett or Monson now, but a guy with a 1-0 record who can't even use his best weapon?


Dude, I am the one that invented that argument. 

I am not trying to back up Fedor not fighting top competition, because I agree with you, and actually made a lot of posts saying exactly what you just said and some more. But what I am referring to is Dana's bashing of Fedor. Have you seen what contract they were offering him?

See this is a post I made way back:



brownpimp88 said:


> I am on both sides of the fence here.
> 
> While I agree with F>A and others about Fedor being the best HW in the world, him beating Jr. and all that jazz, I also agree with Damone that is about time he starts fighting. I mean honestly, in the last 2 years, he has only fought one solid HW, Mark Hunt. And even that was on a night were he could have fought Josh Barnett, the runner up of the Pride OWGP. What was Pride's excuse? Mirko won the GP so he should get the title shot. That is all fine and dandy, but why of all people, did Hunt get the fight then?
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Dude, I am the one that invented that argument.
> 
> I am not trying to back up Fedor not fighting top competition, because I agree with you, and actually made a lot of posts saying exactly what you just said and some more. But what I am referring to is Dana's bashing of Fedor. Have you seen what contract they were offering him?


Yes, and I saw that Dana said he din't believe that Fedor is a top HW and is a myth, which is odd because he has a guy who got stomped by Fedor twice fighting for the title in a short while.
I haven't seen many people agree with Dana on this board, and I certainly don't.

Edit: Oh and nice post. I pretty much agree with you 100%.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

No knee's anywhere is really unfair to Choi, as thats his biggest weapon to avoid the takedown. I still see Fedor getting past him no problem, but knees would have helped Hong Man immensely.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Just one more reason for me to question how legit Fedor really is. I don't care what anyone says, I don't think he is as good as he has been made out to be. Fedor choses who he wants to fight, Rampage said fighters were often paid a bonus to lose, mostly by KO. Sure nothing has been made official, but how do we know that a lot of the fighters against Fedor didn't lose on purpose. Fedor even said he didn't want to fight Sylvia because he didn't like Tim's style of fighting. You guys can keep on believing what you want and I'll believe what I want. If Fedor is the best then there shouldn't be any special rules


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Rampage said fighters were often paid a bonus to lose, mostly by KO. Sure nothing has been made official, but how do we know that a lot of the fighters against Fedor didn't lose on purpose.


Fedors biggest wins were Crocop, Nog and Hunt.
Hunt possibly, but he smashed Fedor pretty bad in the back of the head.
Crocop and Nog would probably have found easiers ways out of their fights, don't ya think?
I think we can also count out Randleman and his amazing suplex of death.
Coleman is a possibility.

Honestly I don't think it is likely at all, I feel it is much more likely Rampage was full of shit.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Just one more reason for me to question how legit Fedor really is. I don't care what anyone says, I don't think he is as good as he has been made out to be. Fedor choses who he wants to fight, Rampage said fighters were often paid a bonus to lose, mostly by KO. Sure nothing has been made official, but how do we know that a lot of the fighters against Fedor didn't lose on purpose. Fedor even said he didn't want to fight Sylvia because he didn't like Tim's style of fighting. You guys can keep on believing what you want and I'll believe what I want. If Fedor is the best then there shouldn't be any special rules


SNS, you are making some pretty baseless claims here man. Fedor has been in contract disputes for a long time now man. Rampage didn't say fighters were often paid to lose by KO, all he said is _he_ was once offered a bonus to lose to someone once. If you are going to use the fact that Pride did some shady business to create your opinions about Fedor, well then I can't say anything to change your mind. But Fedor bashing has been way to much on forums lately. Fedor doesn't sign with the UFC and now all of a sudden he sucks?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Pretty weird if you ask me, especially since Fedor mentioned Choi's knees being a threat to him in an interview just 1 or 2 days ago? Hmmm


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Oh crap, I didn't see that man. I didn't even look at the article, that is my fault.
> 
> While this rule is a bit unfair to HMC, not many fighters that are widely considered the #1 P4P would take a fight against such a hit and miss opponent. *I am sorry guys, it's just I've heard enough Fedor bashing recently, and it has been sad to see some of our members blatantly buy into whatever Dana has been telling them.*
> 
> ...


raise01: ... good to hear that not all buy into all of that manipulative garbage..


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> SNS, you are making some pretty baseless claims here man. Fedor has been in contract disputes for a long time now man. Rampage didn't say fighters were often paid to lose by KO, all he said is _he_ was once offered a bonus to lose to someone once. If you are going to use the fact that Pride did some shady business to create your opinions about Fedor, well then I can't say anything to change your mind. But Fedor bashing has been way to much on forums lately. Fedor doesn't sign with the UFC and now all of a sudden he sucks?


I don't think Fedor sucks, I just don't think he is the best or as great as he's been made out to be. I don't think every fighter was paid off, I'm just saying it is possible some fighters were. I know just as much as anyone else on here, but he has admitted to selecting who he fights against which is pretty lame if you ask me. Of course your always going to win if you pick who you fight. I don't know what went on over at Pride, but until someone comes out and defends it I'm gonna have to go off of what its former fighters say cause thats all I have to go on.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Man Fedor is such a pampered little bitch, I hope that Hong slaps a GoGo on his bitch ass.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

*shakes head in disgust at both this rule and some of the ignorant posts that have preceded this one*


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> *shakes head in disgust at both this rule and some of the ignorant posts that have preceded this one*


I actually think Fedor might not have had anything to do with this rule, I do believe he WAS talking about Chois knee strikes being dangerous and something he was training for. He wouldn't have been bringing it up if his camp was trying to get knee strikes banned.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> *shakes head in disgust at both this rule and some of the ignorant posts that have preceded this one*


Agreed.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

No matter what you want to say this rule is trash. 

What are they gonna make it a K1 kickboxing rules if he faces Monson?

Lets just remove the clinch if he fights someone like Vera. 

Hell lets just make all the rest of his fights into ***** matches. 

Ive defended Fedor for a long time but you know his management had to have had a hand in this decision. Taking away knees in MMA is like making the NFL touch football.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> This pretty much takes away about 90% of Chois chance to win.



Whats 90% of Zero?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Wise said:


> No matter what you want to say this rule is trash.
> 
> What are they gonna make it a K1 kickboxing rules if he faces Monson?
> 
> ...



I agree wit this and some of what SNS said, I mean ya taking away Choi's biggest weapon...he was already huge underdog and now this. I want to believe Fedor is still legit, but fighting Choi was a big stepback and now taking away knees for the fight....:thumbsdown:


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

How reliable is MMAFighting.com? Because on that same page they wrote that Fedor is 26-11 !! could it be that the article was written by someone who really knows nothing about MMA, misunderstood the no knees to the ground rule and thought somehow Fedor lost 11 times?


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow SNS. For a mod you are really making ignorant and laughable comments.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

So Fedor signs with a organisation run byu his buddies, fights a nobody, and then takes away said nobodys best weapon?

How anyone can think this is a legitimate fight is beyond me. Hand picking opponents, then hand picking the rules so they suit you? Please.



> Taking away knees in MMA is like making the NFL touch football.


Well said Wise. This is a joke.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I know this hasn't anything to do with the topic, but after this fight wether Fedor wins or loses he WILL lose his #1 spot in the HW division and P4P.

Fedor needs to fight a solid opponent. No bullshit here, this is just dumb

I'm tired of people stating he's the best fighter in the world and yaddah yaddah yaddah, when he hasn't fought a good fighter in the last year and a half.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought that photo was altered. I never thought I'd see Fedor so profoundly dwarfed by another fighter (who, to be fair, has some physical traits that look like a form of giantism to me??) 

I've never heard of an MMA fight barring knees completely. However my knowledge is limited. I don't think this would be a very awesome victory for Fedor under those conditions.


----------



## madroxcide (Apr 22, 2007)

nickman9000 said:


> HOLY SH!T^^^
> 
> Even if Choi sucks ass, it ain't easy manhandling that kind of size. Looking forward to this fight.
> 
> You think Choi will be ranked if he wins?


Well may i be the first to say HOLY SHIT! i knew he was big but seeing him next to Fedor kinda put that in perspective lol


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

After seeing this video you guys might be rooting for Choi:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9M1qvyjRVwA

Then again maybe not.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Although I do feel this rule is unfair we should keep in mind that HMC was knocked out by 1 well placed punch by mighty mo. HMC just seems like a big goon to me, his excessive size restricts his possible agility and finesse. Fedor will make quick work of him whether or not knees are allowed as long as hes the same Fedor we all know and has continued to train at the level he has in the past.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


>



HOLY.SHIT! That's a bigger size difference than Couture/Sylvia!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> After seeing this video you guys might be rooting for Choi:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9M1qvyjRVwA
> Then again maybe not.


I think I could hear Genki Sudo crying in the backround.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

70seven said:


> How reliable is MMAFighting.com? Because on that same page they wrote that Fedor is 26-11 !! could it be that the article was written by someone who really knows nothing about MMA, misunderstood the no knees to the ground rule and thought somehow Fedor lost 11 times?


I think what they meant to write was 26-1-1. One loss and one no-contest.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

The no knee rule is pretty lame... kinda ruins the fight... because after the fight... people would be like what if they could've used their knees... what could've had happened..:dunno:


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I thought in Pride they let the smaller opponent chose if they wanted knees on the ground if they was a big enough weight difference. This could be the case, not sure. If all knee strikes are banned, that's kinda lame.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Wise said:


> I think I could hear Genki Sudo crying in the backround.


Sudo had way better dance moves but props to Choi for trying.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I am glad I was one of the few people who realised Choi would pose problems for Fedor in this fight.

I need to go find a picture of Fedor hanging upside down from one of Chois arms while Choi was on his knees after the first armabar attemptd. That was spectacular.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I am glad I was one of the few people who realised Choi would pose problems for Fedor in this fight.
> 
> I need to go find a picture of Fedor hanging upside down from one of Chois arms while Choi was on his knees after the first armabar attemptd. That was spectacular.


lol totally. The first armbar attempt nearly Fedor's entire body was on Choi's arm. Crazy.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

ray01: More Fedor in 08.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

This fight is so dumb and pointless to me I dont really care. No knees would seem to benefit Fedor though


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

That rule didnt look like it changed the fight at all.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

That was nice to see Fedor in action again and we will see a lot more of himm in the future now that he with M-1.raise01:


Boy that was a crazy fight, it reminds me of the old UFC-days with Royce Gracie.:thumb02:


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Well there you go, as I thought it was, If you were listining to the ref he said, in plain english, "on the ground, no kicks, no knees ok?" NOT no knees ever!

So stop with the this rule is stupid, we've seen this in pride before.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I need to go find a picture of Fedor hanging upside down from one of Chois arms while Choi was on his knees after the first armabar attemptd. That was spectacular.












Best I could do with quality of video.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Man...thats awesome. Gives you an idea of how big Choi really is.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

70seven said:


> Well there you go, as I thought it was, If you were listining to the ref he said, in plain english, "on the ground, no kicks, no knees ok?" NOT no knees ever!
> 
> So stop with the this rule is stupid, we've seen this in pride before.


If thats true, that's great. But then the article misled us, thats all.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> If thats true, that's great. But then the article misled us, thats all.


Yes exactly, as I posted earlier in this thread the article also stated that Fedor was 26-11, I think it was written by someone who didn't really knew what he was talking about.


----------

